# probability - debe de haber comido / debió de comer



## plsdeluno

Hola a todos.

Me gustaría saber cuál es la diferencia entre dos frases, en cuanto a la probabilidad. (she must have, has probably eaten)

1. Ella debió de comer.
2. Ella debe de haber comido

Sé que la segunda significa en inglés, she must have eaten, pero ¿cuál es la diferencia de la primera?
Saludos.


----------



## CervantinaCcs

la diferencia que yo veo es que el "must" indica casi seguridad, "probably" deja más abierto a la posibilidad de que haya o no sucedido eso.


----------



## golías

Ella debió de comer, _pero no lo hizo._

Ella debe haber comido, _asi que no habrá que dejarle nada hecho_.

Comentario: Las dos formas tienen valores opuestos. La primera expresa la certeza o improbabilidad de la acción. La segunda, precisamente, su probabilidad.


----------



## Idiomático

_Deber de _expresses conjecture or probability, although the rule is often ignored by Spanish speakers.  _Ella debió de comer antes de salir de casa_ and _Ella debe de haber comido antes de salir de casa_, mean the same thing: She must have eaten before leaving home.


----------



## susantash

Hola Plsdeluno

Creo que recién estoy entendiendo por donde viene tu duda.
De acuerdo a lo que dicen golías e Idiomático cuando decimos "ella debió de comer" estamos expresando algo que hubiera sido deseable pero que no sucedió. Idiomático muy bien dice que ignoramos la regla y expresamos este matiz de algo deseable prácticamente de la misma forma en que expresamos probabilidad, aunque yo le cambiaría un par de cositas a la frase. Me suena mucho más natural (por lo menos en la zona del Río de la Plata) "_ella *tendría que haber comido* antes de salir (pero no lo hizo); después no va a tener tiempo de comer nada" _Esta es mi alternativa a *"ella debió de comer"*


----------



## elprofe

Pues en cuanto a grado de certeza los veo iguales.
Pero encuentro una diferencia entre las dos... y es sobre el tiempo verbal:
Ella debió de comer: Corresponde al past simple
Ella debe de haber comido: Corresponde al present perfect

Lo que quiero decir es que para mí, si dices "debió de comer" no estás hablando de una acción que ha ocurrido hoy. Sería como "She ate"
En cambio, si dices "debe de haber comido" sí que parece que estés hablando sobre algo que ha ocurrido hoy. Sería como "she has eaten"


----------



## elprofe

golías said:


> Ella debió de comer, _pero no lo hizo._
> 
> Ella debe haber comido, _asi que no habrá que dejarle nada hecho_.
> 
> Comentario: Las dos formas tienen valores opuestos. La primera expresa la certeza o improbabilidad de la acción. La segunda, precisamente, su probabilidad.



Golias, 
Deber de + inf: indica probabilidad
Deber + inf : indica obligación


----------



## dexterciyo

golías said:


> Ella debió de comer, _pero no lo hizo._
> 
> Ella debe haber comido, _asi que no habrá que dejarle nada hecho_.
> 
> Comentario: Las dos formas tienen valores opuestos. La primera expresa la certeza o improbabilidad de la acción. La segunda, precisamente, su probabilidad.



Creo que te confundes con _ella debió comer_. Cuando *deber* se construye con la preposición _de_ significa 'duda o probabilidad', aunque para este caso no es siempre obligatorio el uso de la preposición, solamente en caso de anfibología.


----------



## golías

¿Así que tu dirías que la oración _Ella debe haber comido el doble que tú durante la cena_ está mal construida porque le falta la preposición _de_?


----------



## elprofe

Sí.
*a) deber *+ infinitivo*.* Denota obligación: _«Debo cumplir con mi misión»_ (Mendoza _Satanás_ [Col. 2002]). Con este sentido, la norma culta rechaza hoy el uso de la preposición _de_ ante el infinitivo.
*b) deber de *+ infinitivo*.* Denota probabilidad o suposición: _«No se oye nada de ruido en la casa. Los viejos deben de haber salido»_ (Mañas _Kronen _[Esp. 1994]). No obstante, con este sentido, la lengua culta admite también el uso sin preposición.


----------



## susantash

Yo nunca uso la preposición. Si existe la regla la verdad que yo no la uso. Me parece muchísimo más frecuente omitir "de" y simplemente decir "ella ya debe de haber comido"
Con respecto a "ella debió de comer"  (deber de + infnitivo) para expresar probabilidad me suena muy extraño. Al menos por acá no se oye nunca.


----------



## flljob

golías said:


> ¿Así que tu dirías que la oración _Ella debe haber comido el doble que tú durante la cena_ está mal construida porque le falta la preposición _de_?


 
Yo creo que sí debe llevar preposición. Ella debe de haber comido el doble que tú durante la cena.


----------



## mentayflor

Aquí hay un link muy completo sobre el tema, saludos
http://www.englishspanishlink.com/gramshldmustoght.htm


----------



## Idiomático

flljob said:


> Yo creo que sí debe llevar preposición. Ella debe de haber comido el doble tú...


 

...el doble de lo que tú comiste...


----------



## susantash

elprofe said:


> Sí.
> *a) deber *+ infinitivo*.* Denota obligación: _«Debo cumplir con mi misión»_ (Mendoza _Satanás_ [Col. 2002]). Con este sentido, la norma culta rechaza hoy el uso de la preposición _de_ ante el infinitivo.
> *b) deber de *+ infinitivo*.* Denota probabilidad o suposición: _«No se oye nada de ruido en la casa. Los viejos deben de haber salido»_ Si, pero esto no es _deber_ _de+infinitivo; _esto es _"deber+haber+partcipio" "haber" _es siempre fijo en esta construcción (Mañas _Kronen _[Esp. 1994]). No obstante, con este sentido, la lengua culta admite también el uso sin preposición.


 
_deber de+infinitivo_ sería como ya se ha venido diciendo en este hilo "debió de com*er*/*ir*se/lleg*ar*/dorm*ir*se/sal*ir*, etc. Y vuelvo a decir que no me parece que se use con el significado de probabilidad.


----------



## flljob

susantash said:


> _deber de+infinitivo_ sería como ya se ha venido diciendo en este hilo "debió de com*er*/*ir*se/lleg*ar*/dorm*ir*se/sal*ir*, etc. Y vuelvo a decir que no me parece que se use con el significado de probabilidad.


 
Pues creo que no. Mira lo que dice el Moliner.

*4 *aux. Con la preposición «de» y un verbo en infinitivo, haber *indicios o tener indicios el que habla de que ocurre lo que ese verbo expresa: *‘El tren debe de llegar alrededor de las diez. No debe de haber nadie en casa, porque no hay ninguna luz encendida’*.

Saludos


----------



## dexterciyo

golías said:


> ¿Así que tu dirías que la oración _Ella debe haber comido el doble que tú durante la cena_ está mal construida porque le falta la preposición _de_?



Si leíste bien mi comentario, habrías entendido que se puede omitir la preposición si se ve claro que el significado es el de 'duda o probabilidad'. Si existe anfibología o ambigüedad, es recomendable el uso de la preposición.

Luego, si se hace uso de la preposición _de_, el verbo «deber» pasa de significar 'obligación' a tener el significado de 'duda o probabilidad'.

Unos ejemplos:

— Ella debe de hacer los deberes.  / Ella debe hacer los deberes. 
— Ella debe de haber comido ya.  / Ella debe haber comido ya. 

Creo que fui lo suficientemente claro.

Saludos.


----------



## golías

dexterciyo said:


> Si leíste bien mi comentario, habrías entendido que se puede omitir la preposición si se ve claro que el significado es el de 'duda o probabilidad'. Si existe anfibología o ambigüedad, es recomendable el uso de la preposición.
> 
> Luego, si se hace uso de la preposición _de_, el verbo «deber» pasa de significar 'obligación' a tener el significado de 'duda o probabilidad'.
> 
> Unos ejemplos:
> 
> — Ella debe de hacer los deberes.  / Ella debe hacer los deberes.
> — Ella debe de haber comido ya.  / Ella debe haber comido ya.
> 
> Creo que fui lo suficientemente claro.
> 
> Saludos.


 
Lo fuiste, en efecto. Siento haber tardado tanto en darme cuenta.


----------



## susantash

flljob said:


> Pues creo que no. Mira lo que dice el Moliner.
> 
> *4 *aux. Con la preposición «de» y un verbo en infinitivo, haber *indicios o tener indicios el que habla de que ocurre lo que ese verbo expresa: *‘El tren debe de llegar alrededor de las diez. No debe de haber (verbo con significado léxico) nadie en casa, porque no hay ninguna luz encendida’*.
> 
> Saludos


 
Creo que estamos hablando de cosas distintas. A mi criterio "infinitivo" se refiere a *cualquier *verbo en su calidad de tal (no como auxiliar) en su forma infinitiva. "haber" funciona de las dos formas. En tu ejemplo "haber" es un verbo que está siendo utilizado con el *significado léxico* de existir
En "ella ya debe haber comido" "haber" está funcionando como *auxiliar*. y en este tipo de construcciones es fijo. Lo que varía es el participio.
Creo que podría decirse que son dos verbos distintos. No en vano en otras lenguas un "haber" se dice de otra manera que el otro.

(después de releer)
¿Cuando dijiste "creo que no" te referías a que no creés que no se use "deber de + inf" con significado de probablidad? 
Si esto es así veo por tu ejemplo que en este caso tenés razón, pero no se me ocurre ningun otro ejemplo para expresar probabilidad con esta construcción que no sea con el verbo "haber" utilizado con significado léxico.


----------



## elprofe

susantash said:


> _deber de+infinitivo_ sería como ya se ha venido diciendo en este hilo "debió de com*er*/*ir*se/lleg*ar*/dorm*ir*se/sal*ir*, etc. Y vuelvo a decir que no me parece que se use con el significado de probabilidad.



Una cosa es cómo hablemos con la familia, con los amigos, incluso con nuestros profesores, y otra muy diferente, es cómo se debe hablar.
Así que no líes más el asunto, que ya bastante difícil es aprender español para los no nativos...


----------



## flljob

susantash said:


> Creo que estamos hablando de cosas distintas. A mi criterio "infinitivo" se refiere a *cualquier *verbo en su calidad de tal (no como auxiliar) en su forma infinitiva. "haber" funciona de las dos formas. En tu ejemplo "haber" es un verbo que está siendo utilizado con el *significado léxico* de existir
> En "ella ya debe haber comido" "haber" está funcionando como *auxiliar*. y en este tipo de construcciones es fijo. Lo que varía es el participio.
> Creo que podría decirse que son dos verbos distintos. No en vano en otras lenguas un "haber" se dice de otra manera que el otro.


 

El problema no es el infinitivo que sigue al verbo deber. Si dices:
El alumno debe estar aquí a las 8. Tiene un sentido de obligación.
Si dices:
El alumno no vino hoy, debe de haberse ido de pinta. Debe de estar en la playa.
Lo dices porque tienes indicios de que eso es lo que sucedió.

Saludos


----------



## caniho

plsdeluno said:


> Hola a todos.
> 
> Me gustaría saber cuál es la diferencia entre dos frases, en cuanto a la probabilidad. (she must have, has probably eaten)
> 
> 1. Ella debió de comer.
> 2. Ella debe de haber comido
> 
> Sé que la segunda significa en inglés, she must have eaten, pero ¿cuál es la diferencia de la primera?
> Saludos.



None at all. Both express the same degree of probability and the only difference between them is the time frame inside what the action, comer, might have taken place. It's no wonder considering that we are talking about two different verbal tenses: present perfect vs past simple.


----------



## elprofe

caniho said:


> None at all. Both express the same degree of probability and the only difference between them is the time frame inside what the action, comer, might have taken place. It's no wonder considering that we are talking about two different verbal tenses: present perfect vs past simple.



Coincido totalmente contigo...
Es lo que yo he dicho al principio del tema, pero la gente parece no enterarse...


----------



## caniho

elprofe said:


> Coincido totalmente contigo...
> Es lo que yo he dicho al principio del tema, pero la gente parece no enterarse...



Yeah, sorry not mentioning. I just wanted to repeat the idea in English. Shame this is just a bilingual forum 

For those who can see the probability, please try again with other similar examples:

_Debió de olvidársele en casa.
Debió de caérsele por el camino._
(yesterday, last week, last year, last time)

_Debe de habérsele olvidado en casa.
Debe de habérsele caído por el camino._
(Now, today, this time)


----------



## plsdeluno

Muchas gracaias a todos por las respuestas.
En cuanto a la probilidad ¿De que forma piensan es la mejor? (debe de haber comido o habrá comido) Voy a explicar lo que signifco.

He must have /has probably eaten = Él debe de haber comido ¿no? o Él habrá comido ¿no?
saludos


----------



## Namakemono

elprofe said:


> Golias,
> Deber de + inf: indica probabilidad
> Deber + inf : indica obligación


Hay que destacar que ahora también se admite deber + inf. para indicar probabilidad.



> Muchas gracaias a todos por las respuestas.
> En cuanto a la probilidad ¿De que forma piensan es la mejor? (debe de haber comido o habrá comido) Voy a explicar lo que signifco.
> 
> He must have /has probably eaten = Él debe de haber comido ¿no? o Él habrá comido ¿no?
> saludos


 
Para mí no existe ninguna diferencia entre las dos.


----------

